# Rapido 710F Main Table Lowering



## Chris46 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi - we have a 710F and are very pleased with it, but have a small niggle with the main table.

The main table is a permanent fixture on this model, sited between two settees. There is a mechanism that allows the table to slide sideways - both ways - to allow easier access to each settee. At night there is another mechanism that allows the table to be lowered to settee base level to make up the double bed.

All well and good and the system works OK. But, it is a bit intrusive, as it's permanently located. Yes you need the table for eating off and for making up the bed, but for general lounging, say when watching tv or reading a book say, it would be better out the way. Having it portable would also be good for dining outdoors when the weather is nice!

Has any other 710F owners - or other Rapido models with this table arrangement owners - come up with any whizzy ideas to work around this? 

We could just unscrew it from the floor, but it is quite heavy and it wouldn't be safe to travel like that, plus stowage somewhere else would be a problem - like, just where?

Any clever ideas out there?

Chris


----------

